# Causing damage when left!!



## Aliwebb (Nov 12, 2012)

My 17 month old boy has always been fine when he's left but recently he's taken to chewing the wooden banister where he sits on the stairs.hes been left 4 hours today and iv come back to find wood everywhere it's the same place where he has had ago before.iv got another dog so he's not alone I always give him a good walk every morning especially if I'm going to leave him for any length of time.when I say good walk we live opposite fields that stretch for miles he has a good half hour-hour run off the lead chasing his ball.i leave out his chew bones and especially his antlers that he loves to chew so its not as though there is nothing for him to do.he was crate trained and we started letting him out at 9 months he's brilliant at night he's got his bed in our spare room were my other dog sleeps.the damage is not repairable unless I want a new staircase.he knew what he had done because legged it as soon as I walked up the stairs.my husband has said about shutting him in the room where his bed is so he can't cause anymore damage or just half blocking the doorway so he can't get out but I think that may cause him to stress as he's always had run of the house?!help I can't have anymore damage!!!!


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Personally, I'd be bringing the crate back. If you close him in a room he would most likely find something in the room to chew on, especially if he feels stressed out and as you said, I don't think you want to come home to another thing destroyed. On top of that, the crate really is a safe space for both the dog and your house.

My boy is 14 months and I leave him out for short periods here and there and he is not in a crate at night, but if he ever started to chew anything he knows he shouldn't, he would be back in the crate anytime he is alone again.


----------



## Aliwebb (Nov 12, 2012)

I know what you mean but I felt bringing the crate back was like a step back as he's been out of it do long and he's not always like it?!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I would definitely bring the crate back and then slowly start giving him room to roam again. This way he earns it and it's starting fresh on the process again. Our boy is almost 2 and still cannot go uncrated or he will destroy anything in his path- Hurricane Haeden.

On a side note- be mindful of his mouth for the next few days. It's possible he could have splintered his mouth or gotten a piece of wood shoved into the gums. I'd give him mouth and gums a good once over to be sure he didn't inflict any harm on himself in the process of destroying your stairs.


----------



## Aliwebb (Nov 12, 2012)

Ahhh yep I gave him the once over and his mouth was fine,sat beside me chewing a nylabone as we speak...why could he of not done this earlier  think ill bring his crate in tomorrow and check its not to small!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

"They chew 'til they're two!!" 

... And if anyone has a dog that stopped chewing things any sooner than that, just count yourself lucky.


----------



## Aliwebb (Nov 12, 2012)

Iv read this before and really think we are lucky because his destruction has mainly been his own beds...only a few more months till he's two then!! ;D


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah is 3 and a half, has had run of the house for quite a while (we followed mswhipple's chew 'til they're two guideline), but I will still crate her if I will be gone an unusually long time or if something has thrown off her routine before I leave. I don't consider it a step back; it's just a bit of help to keep her safe and out of trouble.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Our guy just turned 1 and is still crated for his safety and our piece of mind. He hasn't chewed anything beyond a couple of his dog beds so far but I'm not willing to risk it. Our vet told us some nasty stories about pets and electrical burns due to chewing so we decided we don't want to take that chance. 

It sounds like your boy is getting some good exercise, but could he also be craving something to challenge him mentally in addition to the exercise? Maybe try a game of find (we do this by hiding things like his antler or treats and getting him to find them, or getting him to find his duck dummy outside which he loves). Even just some puzzle type toys in addition to the chew things may help. 

I know our guy enjoys pushing a toy into a difficult space and then spend forever trying to get it out rather than just sit chewing it on the floor, so just a thought.


----------



## Aliwebb (Nov 12, 2012)

Yay today left for four hours again and I still have a staircase!!
I invested in a kong as was suggested and filled it with treats came home to a quiet happy boy!gave him another new toy which was shredded in minutes...boy he does love to chew!!
I'm so reluctant to go back to the crate I'm trying everything else 1st!!he can't come to any harm as he only has the run of the upstairs landing the room with his bed in it that's empty at present and the downstairs hall.maybe my talking to sunk in ..he did seem to listen we will see though ;D


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

That's great! I've heard that dogs destroy within the first 20 min you are gone from anxiety, so perhaps the Kong was enough to distract him while you are leaving. 

We have a Kong and just started using the Wigzi too which Chase really likes. Miles is usually upstairs in his cave bed when I leave recovering from his morning crazies on his run.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Our boy gets two filled kongs before we are out the door. It seems he has started anticipating his kongs and stopped worrying about us leaving to work. By the way, we fill kongs with frozen homemade duck meat.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Ksana said:


> Our boy gets two filled kongs before we are out the door. It seems he has started anticipating his kongs and stopped worrying about us leaving to work. By the way, we fill kongs with frozen homemade duck meat.


Lucky duck! Or dog rather.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I am still new to all the dog ownership.....But this is always a recurring theme.


Dogs in crates don't destroy the house!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My dogs both LOVE bones. I give both Pearl (7yr bloodhound) and Fergy the V real bones, that I buy at the petstore, or online through amazon. I started with the filled leg bones, and have graduated to the full on knuckles, hocks, shin, and even a hoof (which I believe was their favorite). Keeps them busy for hours, and they continually go back to the pieces for another chew. They are still chewing on bones I bought for them at the cabin over Thanksgiving. When we get to many bones scattered around I pick some of the smaller ones up and throw them away. I have never had a destruction problem, even if Fergy grabs a shoe, he just tosses it and runs with it, teasing... he knows he can't have it and has never chewed one up. You can buy a great bone at the pet store for $5-8.00 the experience is priceless!
The hoofs have about 4 sml bones inside, and the dogs can chew the nail/hoof part too, but I will admit, when they got down to that part, it was smelly!!


----------

